# Baby corn snake shedding the signs??



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just got a baby corn snake, i belive its a Amel corn snake.

i have it in a rub with aspen 2 hides one at cool end , one at hot end, a heat mat under the hot side regulated using a dimming thermostat at 87f (30.5c)

the shop said hes ready for shedding but with the snake being so small i cant really tell if he is or isnt so im not really sure if he actually is going though shed.
i do spray the apen a little for humidity incase he is going to shed but like i said i cant be sure if he actually is gonna shed

hes been in there for 4 days and i change the water bowel every day


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Firstly, I believe 87F is a bit too hot, shouldn't it be more like 80F?

Also, have the eyes gone a pale blue colour? and can you notice the skin colour being more bland or plain!?

Pictures may help...


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> I just got a baby corn snake, i belive its a Amel corn snake.
> 
> i have it in a rub with aspen 2 hides one at cool end , one at hot end, a heat mat under the hot side regulated using a dimming thermostat at 87f (30.5c)
> 
> ...


 
id change the temp to 82 f max and i wouldnt spray aspen as it will go mouldy i wouldnt worry about it shedding just do your feeding etc and when he is ready you will see his eyes go white and few days after then it will shed


his water will give humidity and your corn may go in and out the water


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> Firstly, I believe 87F is a bit too hot, shouldn't it be more like 80F?
> 
> Also, have the eyes gone a pale blue colour? and can you notice the skin colour being more bland or plain!?
> 
> Pictures may help...


ok ill put the heat down, i thought it was high end 80`s

dont look that pale to me


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

monkey26031985 said:


> wouldnt worry about it shedding just do your feeding etc and when he is ready you will see his eyes go white and few days after then it will shed


thats just it, with it being so tiny i cant really see his eyes go while in detail enough to tell, until he goes a little mental one night trying to shed a skin off :lol2:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Bump !!!!!


----------

